# Starting Gold for a Monk?



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2006)

How much gold does a Monk start with at 1st level. Trying to finish up a character at work, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Scharlata (Jun 8, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> How much gold does a Monk start with at 1st level. Trying to finish up a character at work, thanks in advance for any help.




Hi!

Look here and enjoy!


----------

